# El Camino/Ranchero conversions?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Anybody done any of these yet?

Aurora/JL/AW Chevelle Stocker
Model Motoring '67 Chevelle
JL/AW '59 Chevy
JL/AW Fairlane
JL/AW '68 Torino
JL/AW '74 (?) Torino
Dash Falcon (I think I've seen where someone did one of these, even released a resin version)

If you did one, care to share pics?

If I can find time this summer while school is out, I think I'd like to tackle some of these...

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I started a chevelle/camino a couple of weeks back.
I was posting on it in the HTHG, post #338

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=153168&d=1335049066

I will be getting back to it soon but have been recently bitten by the BadBug.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok that is SWEEEEEEEET. That's the kind of inspiration I need...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Could this be it???



















even did the Delivery version...RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Could this be it???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*DROOLS INCESSANTLY*

Heh, you know me and my love for the deliveries.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Not as polished, but....


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'll trot this one out again for posterity...*

Here at Land HO, we covered the Thundero.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Digging ALL of these. thanks! Randy, that blue one is exactly what I'm thinking; check it:

http://bridgetownblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/1962-ford-ranchero.jpg

--rick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

rick,

Hey this is a neat thread idea as all the pics so far are Fabio.

Now the sparks are shooting inside a bunch of HTers brains.

Bob...gives a new meaning to cut and paste...zilla


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

What a great thread! Love them all!!!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Joez,
Great start on that Chevelle/Camino conversion. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great thread and great El Caminos & Rancheros! I do seem to notice more 1:1 Rancheros being set up as customs and racers lately. Kinda cool.



















Anywhoooo.... keep those awesome El's and chopped Fowl-***** coming!! They're something different and they look great!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

*found this*


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Anybody made a 'My Name is Earl' ride?


----------

